# RoM Zu stark Kommerziel ?



## Mies (17. Dezember 2008)

wollte es am WE mal anzocken,

aber habe im offiziellen Forum gelesen das man im Itemshop teilweise nicht nur Tränke kaufen kann(was vollkommen in Ordnung ist andere Sachen wie besondere Umhänge etc. auch) sondern auch Mounts für 10€
die man Ingame für 300Gold für 2 Stunden kaufen sowas grenz dann wiederrum an Abzocke AUCH wenn es andere vllt. nicht so sehen gibt es noch mehr solcher vergleiche weil sonst bleibt mir RoM von der Platte.

Auch wenn viele Sagen 10€ sind ja billiger als 13€ WoW etc. im Monat.

Kriege ich für 13€ WoW/Aoc/WAR/usw. trotzdem noch mehr!!!.


mfg


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm...RoM finanziert sich über den Item-Shop. 

Aber du wirst ja nicht gezwungen ihn zu nutzen. Laut Aussage der Entwickler kann man jedes Item (mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand) auch InGame ohne Realgeld erhalten.

Aber warum kriegst du mehr?

In RoM gibt es Quests, Crafting, Instanzen (normal & raid), Mounts, PvP und HOUSING.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Dezember 2008)

is wie jedes andere F2P mmo... die finanzieren sich alle über Itemshops u.Ä.
ich hab auch früher cabal gezockt und dann, als es F2P wurde mich gefreut, dass ich nichts zahlen musste.
Es bleibt trotzdem ein tolles Spiel, gerade was PvP angeht.

also ich probier RoM auf jedenfall mal aus ^^


----------



## Bansai2006 (18. Dezember 2008)

Jopp Itemshops muss man nicht nutzen

Besonders in einer Open beta nicht.


----------



## Shoninya (3. Januar 2009)

Mies schrieb:


> wollte es am WE mal anzocken,
> 
> aber habe im offiziellen Forum gelesen das man im Itemshop teilweise nicht nur Tränke kaufen kann(was vollkommen in Ordnung ist andere Sachen wie besondere Umhänge etc. auch) sondern auch Mounts für 10€
> die man Ingame für 300Gold für 2 Stunden kaufen sowas grenz dann wiederrum an Abzocke AUCH wenn es andere vllt. nicht so sehen gibt es noch mehr solcher vergleiche weil sonst bleibt mir RoM von der Platte.
> ...



Das Spiel wurde grad ausgiebig von mir getestet und ich kann nur sagen, dass es keine Notwendigkeit besteht Geld auszugeben! und 300 Gold für nen 2 Stunden Mount ist recht billig da man recht schnell viel Gold bekommt durch Gegner und Quest aber kaum ausgaben hat!
und ab lvl 21 ca. kriegt man auch nen mount durch quest gratis!


Mein Fazit => Das beste Free MMORPG das es bisher gab (und ich hab echt fast jedes gepsielt um das sagne zu könn) gibt zwar noch ein paar bugs aber die stören nicht wirklich und ist ja verständlich, da die open beta ja erst angelaufen ist! 
Die beste WoW Alternative und ich kanns jedem der ein gutes Free MMORPG sucht nur empfehlen!


----------



## Tagres (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es auch sehr gut und hoffe, dass kaum jemand von deinem Post abgeschreckt wird. Ich spiele es seit Beginn der Open Beta und habe seit ich es habe WoW nicht mehr gestartet.  Aber muss jeder selber wissen. Das Spiel ist kostenlos in der Anschaffung und hat keine monatlichen Gebühren --> Also hat niemand ein Risiko und kann es testen, wenn er bzw sie Lust hat. 

Zum Thema Item Shop: Bisher ist es so, dass es im Item Shop nur Sachen gibt, welche das Spiel erleichtern (Trank für doppelte Erfahrung usw.) oder Sachen wie Pets, die dich von anderen Chars abheben. Es gibt im Moment aber nichts, was bestimmten Spielern einen großen Vorteil gibt. Diese Regelung finde ich sehr fair. (Hoffe es bleibt so)
Wenn die Open Beta beendet ist und ich immer noch so viel Lust auf das Game habe, dann werde ich bestimmt bei dem Pferd zuschlagen und das als Kaufpreis für das Spiel ansehen. Aber mit den Mietmounts ist es im Moment auch eine faire kostengünstige Lösung. (300 Gold sind ein Witz in dem Spiel).

Also wer Lust hat, der sollte es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wer nicht oder wem es nicht gefällt, der hat nichts bezahlt und kann sich wieder seinem Spiel der Wahl zuwenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Wenn die Open Beta beendet ist und ich immer noch so viel Lust auf das Game habe, dann werde ich bestimmt bei dem Pferd zuschlagen und das als Kaufpreis für das Spiel ansehen. Aber mit den Mietmounts ist es im Moment auch eine faire kostengünstige Lösung. (300 Gold sind ein Witz in dem Spiel).



Kriegt man nicht auf lvl20 nen Quest Pferdchen gratis? War da nicht sowas...zu lang ist bei mir die closed Beta her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (3. Januar 2009)

Bin Lvl 19 :-) Werde das also erst in einem Level rausfinden.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2009)

Du bekommst einen Gaul für 24h geschenkt. Ein permanentes gibt es meines Wissens nach nur um ItemShop.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Später droppen die ponys aber auch in Instanzen 
also kein problem ^^


----------



## El Bollo (4. Januar 2009)

Hab mir RoM jetzt auch mal runtergeladen und das Spiel gefällt, aber die Preise im Item-Shop sind wirklich unverschämt. Ein dauerhaftes Mount kostet 13,20€ und die ganzen Möbel fürs Haus sind auch recht teuer. Gibt es alles aus dem Bezahlshop auch als loot oder bin ich gezwungen Kohle zu zahlen wenn ich alles haben will was das Spiel bietet?


----------



## Kizna (4. Januar 2009)

Das Pferd aus dem Itemshop ist auch nur eine bestimmte Zeit da (soweit ich mich recht erinner 30 Tage).


----------



## Tagres (5. Januar 2009)

Nein, es gibt auch eins, welches du immer hast. Das für 30 Tage kostet nur weniger, als das für immer.


----------



## Frankyb (6. Januar 2009)

Und Möbel kannst du auch bei deinem "Haus-Engel" oder wie die Dame heist bekommen.

Und es zwingt dich niemand  im Item-Chop einzukaufen.


Also mir gefällt was ich so sehe.
Und sowas für umsonst.
Mal was etwas anderes als immer Wow,Hdro oder Aoc.


----------



## El Bollo (6. Januar 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Und Möbel kannst du auch bei deinem "Haus-Engel" oder wie die Dame heist bekommen.
> 
> Und es zwingt dich niemand  im Item-Chop einzukaufen.



Kann ich davon ausgehen das es später bei der Hausfee auch andere Möbel gibt? Weil wenn nicht dann muss man eben doch Möbel im Item-Shop kaufen weil es dort komplett andere (sinnvolle) Möbel gibt. Bei der Hausfee gibt es nur dekorative Möbel.


----------



## Katalmacht (6. Januar 2009)

Hab bis jetzt 141 Diamanten nur über AH verkauf zusammengetragen..

Update: 381 Diamanten übers AH... könnte mir nun nen permanentes Mount kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe so einen epischen LVL 22 Helm im AH für 420k gekauft und für 240 diamanten wieder ins AH gestellt und das hatt echt wer gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## casch79 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass man den Item-Shop nicht unbedingt nutzen muss. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man auch Ingame an die Items kommt.
Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen und wenn sich das Spiel nun mal über diesen Shop finanziert, dann bitte schön. Anscheinend gibt es ja genug Leute, die ihn nutzen.


----------



## Silberfuchs (7. Januar 2009)

Aloha und an dieser Stelle noch ein frohes Neues!

Zunächst ist es richtig, dass wir immer kommuniziert haben, Alternativen aus dem Item Shop auch im Spiel durch mehr Zeitaufwand zur Verfügung zu stellen (zumindest in 90% der Fälle).
Da wir uns noch in einer Open Beta befinden, werden selbstverständlich in der Zeit Anpassungen, Veränderungen und Neuerungen vorgenommen, die sowie im Spiel, als auch im Item Shop stattfinden.

Bedenkt auch immer, dass ein Spiel erst dann korrekt getestet werden kann, wenn man es für alle öffentlich macht.
Nur durch die massive Nutzung sieht man, wo es hackt und kann die dementsprechenden Änderungen vornehmen.
Selbstverständlich nicht imemr von heute auf morgen, aber ich denke, Ihr versteht, worauf ich hinaus will.

-Silberfuchs


----------



## Masterlock (13. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hmm...RoM finanziert sich über den Item-Shop.
> 
> Aber du wirst ja nicht gezwungen ihn zu nutzen. Laut Aussage der Entwickler kann man jedes Item (mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand) auch InGame ohne Realgeld erhalten.
> 
> ...


Richtig, das alleine sind schon genug Gründe es mal zu testen. Ich werde es mir die Tage mal anschauen.
WoW wird mir zu blöd. Außerdem bieten sie mir jetzt schon mehr Features als WoW oder andere MMORPGS.
Und das sogar kostenlos!


----------



## Tic0 (13. Januar 2009)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt 141 Diamanten nur über AH verkauf zusammengetragen..
> 
> Update: 381 Diamanten übers AH... könnte mir nun nen permanentes Mount kaufen
> 
> ...



Hmm, wie sieht es denn da momentan eigentlich aus?

Ich könnte mir momentan vorstellen, das es so enden wird das die Leute alle guten (Rare ++) Items dann nur für diese
Diamanten verkaufen. Kann da jemand aus der Beta so etwas bestätigen, oder hält sich das ganze noch in maßen?

Ich persönlich halte auch absolut nichts von Item Shops. Meiner Meinung sollte ein MMORG einfach mtl. etwas Kosten,
es können ja auch durchaus weniger als die üblichen 12,99€ im monat sein. Das Problem an den Item Shops ist doch einfach,
das man sich durch reales Geld vorteile erkaufen kann (das ist Fakt! Wie sollte es auch anders sein, wieso sollte man
sonst Geld in das Spiel stecken - vorallem dauerhaft... natürlich will und MUSS Frogster auch Geld verdienen).
Diese Art gefällt mir aber rein garnicht. Da gibt es dann wieder Leute, die mit ihrem Geld nichts besseres zu tun haben und
alles in das Spiel pfeffern und sich z.B auch u.a ohne Probleme die besten Items aus dem Auktionshaus kaufen können - u.s.w.

Ich persönlich würde kein WoW Spielen, wäre es F2P und mit einem Itemshop. Da zahle ich lieber die 12,99 € im Monat und
habe die gleichen "vorrausetzungen" wie jeder andere Spieler auch.

Ich finde RoM bisher echt super, klingt alles sehr vielversprechend und das Spiel macht Spass. Aber gerade der Grund, das
es F2P & mit Itemshop ist, ist wohl einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich sicherlich die Finger davon lassen werde.

mfG


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2009)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Da zahle ich lieber die 12,99 € im Monat und
> habe die gleichen "vorrausetzungen" wie jeder andere Spieler auch.



Kann man so oder so sehen. Jemand mit wenig Zeit hat in Wow sicher nicht die gleichen Vorraussetzungen wie jemand der permanent am zocken ist.


----------



## Tardok (15. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele Runes of Magic selber und bin der Meinung, dass es wirklich nicht nötig ist sich sachen im itemshop zu kaufen, wenn man das nicht will - die sachen im itemshop machen einen nicht imba, erleichtern einem selbst nur das spiel, z.B. durch tränke die mehr ep bringen. Außerdem gab es bis vor kurzem sogar noch die möglichkeit gedroppte ingame items für Diamanten - sprich echtgeld - im AH zu verkaufen. Bin so selber auf 62 stück gekommen und davon kann ich mit zumindest n paar Transportrunen und Ep Pots kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Januar 2009)

_RoM Zu stark Kommerziel ?_

Sorry aber wenn ich sowas lese neee geht nicht^^

Ich meine da arbeiten viele leute drann...jeden tag viele stunden.
Und die server und und und...

Hallo da muss von irgendwo geld komen.
Sonnst gäbe es das game nicht.

Wir haben alle bei uns Pferd und nen paar andere sachen gekauft.
Nicht weill man die sachen so sehr braucht..
Nein eigendlich ist man kein bischen besser wie anderen die alles kaufen.

ABER die die es machen unterstützen das projekt.(ROM)
Man selber kann sagen, ICH zahle damit es weiter geht.
Damit andere die kein geld haben sollten, aus was für gründen auch immer..zocken können.
Ohne zahlen zu müssen..(und ROM weiter geht)
Und selbst die werden eines tages, wenn die was haben mal nen Pferd kaufen etc.
Aber man MUSS es nicht..

Ich finde es soll...

Kennt ihr HELLGATE LONDON?
Das war mist mit dem "ELITE ACC" denn nur ELITE (ABO 9 Euro)
Konnten die *bessten waffen module welten rüsstungen nutzen*.
Das war mist..
Ohne was zu zahlen warst du da also viel schlecher drann.
Und konntest nix machen.

Das ist bei ROM vollkommen anders.
Hier kann jeder alles tragen und besuchen ohne geld auszugeben.
Du hast dadurch KEINE Waffen rüsstungs usw vorteile.
Nur nettes beiwerk zum buffen EXP schneller etc und >>dauer reiten<<^^ (Treues Pferd etc austier und und)

Wir lieben das game.
Und werden es spielen und weiter einkaufen, bis die server runter fahren..
Da es uns sehr grossen spass macht.

Und schaut euch ROM genauer an.
Es ist jetzt schon wundervoll spielbar, wie ne VOLLVERSION FINAL.
Obwohl es noch eine BETA VERSION IST.

Daumen hoch an ROM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüsse Euer Roman*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenbob (27. Januar 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man selber kann sagen, ICH zahle damit es weiter geht.
> Damit andere die kein geld haben sollten, aus was für gründen auch immer..zocken können.
> Ohne zahlen zu müssen..(und ROM weiter geht)
> Und selbst die werden eines tages, wenn die was haben mal nen Pferd kaufen etc.
> Aber man MUSS es nicht..



uiuiui, das ist aber herzallerliebst, zahlen damit andere die es sich nicht leisten können auch spielen können.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Januar 2009)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> uiuiui, das ist aber herzallerliebst, zahlen damit andere die es sich nicht leisten können auch spielen können.


Naja..ich habe es seltsam geschrieben..das is nicht so meine stärke^^
Aber ich denke man versteht den ganzen text schon richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*hoff ich doch mal* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (29. Januar 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja..ich habe es seltsam geschrieben..das is nicht so meine stärke^^
> Aber ich denke man versteht den ganzen text schon richtig.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schon.
Auch wenn ich lieber schmarotze.


----------



## Sibanti (30. Januar 2009)

Das die Programmierer Geld verdienen sollen ist ja ok, aber nicht grundsätzlich über den Itemshop. Mit dem  ständige Einkaufen im Shop kann man, meiner Meinung nach, schnell den Überblick verlieren, oder schlimmer noch, sich Ruinieren, weil doch der Eine oder Andere der Spielsucht verfällt und nur die Beste und Tollste  Ausrüstung haben muss. Gut man kann angeblich alles im Spiel durch spielen bekommen, was ich aber bezweifle. Denn wenn das wirklich so ist und nichts gekauft werden braucht, wie will dann die Firma Geld verdienen, wenn alle nichts kaufen brauchen.


----------



## Virikas (30. Januar 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das die Programmierer Geld verdienen sollen ist ja ok, aber nicht grundsätzlich über den Itemshop. Mit dem  ständige Einkaufen im Shop kann man, meiner Meinung nach, schnell den Überblick verlieren, oder schlimmer noch, sich Ruinieren, weil doch der Eine oder Andere der Spielsucht verfällt und nur die Beste und Tollste  Ausrüstung haben muss. Gut man kann angeblich alles im Spiel durch spielen bekommen, was ich aber bezweifle. Denn wenn das wirklich so ist und nichts gekauft werden braucht, wie will dann die Firma Geld verdienen, wenn alle nichts kaufen brauchen.


Naja, füge in WoW die Option ein, T7 oder T8 gegen Geld kaufen zu können und es würden garantiert genug Leute machen, auch wenn das Item problemlos im Spiel zu erhalten ist. Oder gegen Geld bestimmte Fraktionen auf "Ehrfürchtig", würden garantiert auch einige machen. Und wieso, ganz einfach, Bequemlichkeit und oder keine Bereitschaft zu akzeptieren, dass manche Sachen mehr als nur 1 Minute Zeitaufwand erfordern. 

Gleich wird das sicherlich auch hier sein. Wer sich seinen Gegenstand XY über 2 Monate hinweg erfarmen oder über Quests verdienen will, macht dies. Es wird aber sicherlich genug Leute geben denen 2 Monate zu lange dauert oder der Aufwand zu mühsam ist. 

Und bezüglich sich selber ruinieren - schlussendlich ist jeder für sich selber verantwortlich. Wer meint 1000 SMS pro Monat zu verschicken kriegt am Ende des Monats die Rechnung. Wer meint er müsse alles haben und das sofort, kriegt halt die Rechnung dafür. Ob man nun durch etwas wie "Ingame Items" über seine Verhältnisse lebt oder wegen 10 verschiedener Handyverträge spielt wirklich keine Rolle.


----------



## Virikas (30. Januar 2009)

Beitrag doppelt abgeschickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bójin (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch  noch eine Frage.

Es ging ja bis jetzt immer nur um Items, die man im Shop kaufen kann. Aber was ist eigentlich mit den Taschen. Man hat zu Anfang zwei zur Verfügung und kann sich dann wohl noch welche für Diamanten mieten. Fände es irgendwie seltsam, wenn man sich Taschenslots nur mit Diamanten holen könnte. Bekommt man die vielleicht nachher ab einem bestimmten Level oder kann sich die mit Gold kaufen?

Gruß Bójin


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2009)

Nur mit Diamanten und nur für eine bestimmte Zeit.


----------



## Katafalk (17. Februar 2009)

Ich fürchte ja ein wenig das sich das mit den Items aus dem Shop und dessen Ersetzbarkeit noch ändern wird. 
Es dürfte ja jedem aufgefallen sein dass man in RoM exzessiv Gebrauch von Tränken macht wenn man einigermassen schnell vorwärtskommen will. Es würde mich nicht wurndern wenn man irgendwann fast von Tränken aus dem Itemshop abhängig ist, ausser man hat die Geduld immer zu wartend zu Reggen oder sich sonst irgendwie Tränke zu farmen.

Im Moment scheinen die Items aus dem Shop ja eher unwichtig zu sein, bedenkt aber das sich dies schnell ändern kann wenn die Entwickler merken das so nicht genug Geld reinkommt.

btw: Will dem Spiel nichts vorwerfen was noch nicht ist und vlt auch nicht sein wird, wollte nur auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen.


----------



## chiaxoxo (17. Februar 2009)

Dieser thread kotzt mich einfach nur an

ROm zu kommerziell?!

Omg  das kommt von nem WoWFanboy.

Wenn etwaskommerzielle ist,dann ist es WoW.

WoWs Erfolg baut allein am Kommerz auf und jetzt müssen irgendwelche Leute das beste MMorpg Runes Of Magic anschwärzen .


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> WoWs Erfolg baut allein am Kommerz auf und jetzt müssen irgendwelche Leute das beste Free MMorpg Runes Of Magic anschwärzen .


Ich hab den Satz mal geändert. =)


----------



## Freelancer (18. Februar 2009)

Bójin schrieb:


> Ich habe auch  noch eine Frage.
> 
> Es ging ja bis jetzt immer nur um Items, die man im Shop kaufen kann. Aber was ist eigentlich mit den Taschen. Man hat zu Anfang zwei zur Verfügung und kann sich dann wohl noch welche für Diamanten mieten. Fände es irgendwie seltsam, wenn man sich Taschenslots nur mit Diamanten holen könnte. Bekommt man die vielleicht nachher ab einem bestimmten Level oder kann sich die mit Gold kaufen?
> 
> Gruß Bójin




Genau das ist das womit sie ihr Geld verdienen werden weil die Taschen wohl nicht größer werden und ganz ehrlich die 2 die man hat sind jetzt schon andauernd voll 

Alleine schon deshalb weil ich Kette und Stoff Ausrüstung sammeln muß dazu noch die quest mit diesen Legenden von Taborea und das war es mit platz in den Taschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gab ja Diamanten geschenkt da kann man sich ja mal eine leisten ^^


----------



## Lillyan (18. Februar 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> dazu noch die quest mit diesen Legenden von Taborea


Ohja, die mache ich auch gerade.... ich hoffe solche Sammelquests gibt es nicht allzu häufig im späteren Verlauf :X Für die Gratisdiamanten habe ich in etwa 12 Stunden zu spät mit dem Spiel angefangen, also muss ich mit den 2 Taschen erstmal leben.


----------



## Curentix (18. Februar 2009)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde kein WoW Spielen, wäre es F2P und mit einem Itemshop. Da zahle ich lieber die 12,99 &#8364; im Monat und
> habe die gleichen "vorrausetzungen" wie jeder andere Spieler auch.


Und dann komme ich und kaufe mir 50.000 Gold im Ebay, und schon sind deine "Vorraussetzungen" im Eimer.

Konkrete Logik... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was hier mal wieder manche überhaupt nicht kapieren ist, das RoM für den asiatischen Markt gedacht war, man dann aber doch noch Europa, USA und Ozeanien dazu genommen hat. Die Asiaten haben eine andere Mentalität und die übersteigen uns(EU+USA+Ozeanien zusammen), in Nutzerzahlen, bei weitem (wenn auch der Nicht-Asiatische Markt NICHT zu ignorieren ist!)

Wozu dann also für jeden Markt Zeit und Geld verschwenden und für jeden Markt eine Version veröffentlichen, wenn man's so lassen kann?


----------



## rydal (18. Februar 2009)

das man ein permanentes mount nur für 15 € im itemshop holen kann ist wirklich abzocke und fast schon ein grund das spiel nicht zu spielen . Ausserdem ist das PvP system scheisse ... ab lvl 16 langweilt man sich auch nur noch ... immer nur questen questen... bis lvl 25 was ewig dauert dann kann man die 1. Inztanz machen... Besseres PvP system und das spiel wär nich mehr so langweilig...


----------



## Serran (18. Februar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> WoWs Erfolg baut allein am Kommerz auf und jetzt müssen irgendwelche Leute das beste MMorpg Runes Of Magic anschwärzen .



Das "beste" MMOPRG RoM? Man kanns auch übetreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut ist es aber das beste?



rydal schrieb:


> das man ein permanentes mount nur für 15 € im itemshop holen kann ist wirklich abzocke und fast schon ein grund das spiel nicht zu spielen . Ausserdem ist das PvP system scheisse ... ab lvl 16 langweilt man sich auch nur noch ... immer nur questen questen... bis lvl 25 was ewig dauert dann kann man die 1. Inztanz machen... Besseres PvP system und das spiel wär nich mehr so langweilig...



Beta´?

In der Vollversion kommen noch 4 bis 5 weiter PvP Sachen , Schlachfelder , Arena , Gildenkriege , Burgenkampf... Bleib mal locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (19. Februar 2009)

Mies schrieb:


> wollte es am WE mal anzocken,
> 
> aber habe im offiziellen Forum gelesen das man im Itemshop teilweise nicht nur Tränke kaufen kann(was vollkommen in Ordnung ist andere Sachen wie besondere Umhänge etc. auch) sondern auch Mounts für 10€
> die man Ingame für 300Gold für 2 Stunden kaufen sowas grenz dann wiederrum an Abzocke AUCH wenn es andere vllt. nicht so sehen gibt es noch mehr solcher vergleiche weil sonst bleibt mir RoM von der Platte.
> ...



Ähhhm, wie würdest Du denn ein erstmal kostenloses Projekt finanzieren? Ist fast so wie bei WoW, exklusive Dinge kosten viel Gold - das
viele bei ihrem China-Farmer ihres Vertrauens kaufen ;-)

Bei RoM, musst Du nicht mal einen solchen Shop aufsuchen, sondern bekommst Deine items postwendend nach Zahlung eines bestimmten 
Euro Betrages. Das Spiel an sich ist dann noch immer kostenlos, nur eben das bspw. "exklusive mount" kostet harte Währung. 

Ob es andere mounts in RoM gibt, weiss ich leider nicht, aber das ist sehr *zweitrangig*, man kommt auch ohne voran, d. h. es ist nicht
von *spielentscheidender *Wirkung eines zu besitzen, also wenns Dir nicht passt, geht zu Fuß. 

Bei WoW & Co. kostet das Mount bei einigen Klassen nichts, bei anderen ne Menge. Aber man bezahlt immer monatlich. Welches Spiel man 
also im Endeffekt zockt, kommt auf den Geldbeutel an.


----------



## demoscha (19. Februar 2009)

ich spiele jetzt seit 2 wochen rom.
 vorher habe ich gw, wow, aoc,war und so ziemlich jedes andere kostenlose mmo angetestet. gw und wow hab ich auch länger gespielt, 3jahre gw und ca 1 jahr wow.

rom bietet einen mix aus so ziemlich allen mmo`s, die ich kenne. es wurde eigendlich aus allen mmo`s das beste geklaut. das mögen einige leute nicht so toll finden, ich denke aber:" besser gut geklaut, als scheiße selber gemacht."

wen die art und weise stört, wie  in diesem spiel versucht wird an die kohle der spieler zu kommen, der sollte mal nen bischen rechnen üben!
selbst, wenn man sich das mount kauft, am anfang braucht man eigendlich sonst nichts wirklich, es sei denn man möchte schneller leveln, als andere, is der preis dafür nicht mal so hoch, als würde man sich wow neu kaufen. wenn man das mount mal gekauft hat und wirklich der meinung ist, man muß sich alle taschen und bankfächer mieten kommt man monatlich grade mal auf 10 euro. 

außerdem hat man die möglichkeit ,indem man tagesquests macht, münzen zu bekommen mit denen man auch im itemshop einkaufen kann. zb. truhen, die man dann in sein eigenes haus stellen kann. so ne truhe hat man sich nach nem monat locker zusammengespielt. in der truhe haben 25 items platz. am anfang, mit lev 5, bekommt man schon eine dieser truhen geschenkt mit 20 plätzen. die bank hat 35 plätze, die von anfang an da sind und die taschen die man mit sich rumschleppt haben 60 plätze. genug platz um erstmal bis level 50 hochzuspielen. MUß MAN SICH WIRKLICH NICHT NOCH WEITERE TASCHEN MIETEN.

höchstlevel des spiels ist momentan 50/50. 
dh. ich habe zwei klassen, die ich beide leveln muß. mein haubtchar ist priester/schurke. die 2. klasse muß genau so gelevelt werden, wie die erste klasse. 
ich bin jetzt innerhalb dieser 2 wochen auf 20/20. komme also ganz gut voran. wer da der meinung ist, er müßte sich tränke kaufen um schneller zu leveln, der hat das geld dann bestimmt über.
MUß MAN SICH ALSO AUCH NICHT KAUFEN!

mir ist natürlich bekannt, das es spieler gibt, die den inneren zwang haben, schneller zu leveln und mehr kram zu haben als andere. is ja bei in anderen mmo`s auch so. wenn die dann tatsächlich kaufen/mieten wollen: sollen se doch machen. außerdem gibt`S genug leute, die einfach nicht die zeit haben,weil se viel arbeiten, die aber auch voran kommen wollen. 
in wow und aoc, selbst in gw, wo`s verdammt sinlos ist, kaufen solche leute bei ebay waffen, gold oder ganze accounts.
das is bei rom nicht nötig, da du den kram im game bekommst und so das spiel finanziert wird.
für mich heißt das: "ich muß nicht zahlen." dafür zahlen die leute, die es nötig haben, sich über das spiel in besonderer weise zu profilieren und die leute, die zu viel arbeiten müssen und nicht die zeit, dafür aber die entsprechende asche haben.

für den, der ein spiel sucht, das er spielt um spaß mit freunden zu haben. ne gilde aufzubaun, gildenkriege zu machen, in instanzen zu gehen, zu handeln, seinen char  gut auszurüsten, und das auch noch mit einer wesentlich erwachseneren grafik,als es der marktführer bieten kann, ist rom eine echte alternative.

probierts aus. rom macht vieleicht nicht alles richtig, aber es ist auf einem guten weg nen wirklich gutes spiel zu werden. nach den ganzen enttäuschungen letztes jahr(aoc, war) haben wir auch mal wieder was anständiges verdient!

mfg


----------



## Die Sula (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie "demoscha".
Ich denke auch das man alles bekommen kann ohne Item Shop nur es wird halt prakitisch sein für Leute die wegen der Arbeit etc. nicht die Zeit haben 2 Wochen Items zu farmen damit sie das tolle Rüstungsteil bekommen. 

Was ich mich nur grade frage ist: Giebt es bei RoM nur Mounts für eine bestimmte Zeit? Oder giebt es auch ein dauerhaftes Mount was du einfach für immer hast ....
Und wenn ja giebt es das auch inGame oder nur über den Shop?


----------



## Shinria (19. Februar 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie "demoscha".
> Ich denke auch das man alles bekommen kann ohne Item Shop nur es wird halt prakitisch sein für Leute die wegen der Arbeit etc. nicht die Zeit haben 2 Wochen Items zu farmen damit sie das tolle Rüstungsteil bekommen.
> 
> Was ich mich nur grade frage ist: Giebt es bei RoM nur Mounts für eine bestimmte Zeit? Oder giebt es auch ein dauerhaftes Mount was du einfach für immer hast ....
> Und wenn ja giebt es das auch inGame oder nur über den Shop?



Ja es gibt permanente mounts, aber nur im Itemshop. Dort sogar seid kurzen Schlachtrosse mit panzerung.

Sonst bekommt man nur Mounts für 15 min oder 2 std für Gold. Im Beutel (Anfangsgeschenke) ist auf lvl 30 auch ein Schlachtross für einen Tag vorhanden.

Viel spass beim Spielen...


----------



## Rorret (19. Februar 2009)

rydal schrieb:


> ...... Ausserdem ist das PvP system scheisse ... ab lvl 16 langweilt man sich auch nur noch ... immer nur questen questen...



du verwechselst das ganze gerade mit WoW - logg mal um...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alithia (21. Februar 2009)

Wenn man sich überlegt, wie lange man gefarmt hat um seine Mounts in WoW zu bekommen -ich sage nur Epic-Flugmount VOR den Dailies! Das hab ich mir damals gegeben, ja, und bin fast verzweifelt an den letzten 2 k Gold, weil die AH-Preise für mats auf dem Server auch gerade ins bodenlose gefallen waren zu der zeit, klar, hat ja jeder gespart- und das mit den monatlichen Gebühren verrechnet, dann sind 15 Euronen für ein Permamount nicht wirklich viel.

Und zum Thema Taschen: schon mal was von Bankchars gehört, wo man z. B. Craftingmats usw zwischenlagern kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Charslots hat man zunächst einmal genug, auch da wird man nicht gezwungen sofort Kohle auszugeben, es ist vielleicht ein bisschen lästig das Zeug ständig hin und herzuschicken, aber man kanns ja auch Zuhause in der Truhe einlagern, 8 chars, 1 Haus sag ich nur. Also, wer ein bisschen den Grips anstrengt kommt um fast alles rum was irgendwie teuer sein könnte. Wer natürlich immer das Neueste Ingame-Pet haben muss oder sonstigen lustigen Schnickschnack, bei dem wird die Rechnung am Monatsende anders aussehen, aber ich glaube, dass man unter dem Strich weitaus geringere Kosten haben dürfte als bei WoW, wenn man vernünftig handelt.


----------



## Ramius010858 (22. Februar 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Naja, füge in WoW die Option ein, T7 oder T8 gegen Geld kaufen zu können und es würden garantiert genug Leute machen, auch wenn das Item problemlos im Spiel zu erhalten ist. Oder gegen Geld bestimmte Fraktionen auf "Ehrfürchtig", würden garantiert auch einige machen. Und wieso, ganz einfach, Bequemlichkeit und oder keine Bereitschaft zu akzeptieren, dass manche Sachen mehr als nur 1 Minute Zeitaufwand erfordern.



Im Prinzip gibt es sowas bei WOW, schau dir mal den Service von den vielen China-Service Seiten an. Es wird genutzt und auch viel Geld dafür bezahlt. Nur das Blizz und die anderen Mitspieler nichts davon haben im gegensatz zu ROM wird durch den Itemverkauf ein F2P finanziert.



............... was ist besser ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Februar 2009)

Ramius010858 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibt es sowas bei WOW, schau dir mal den Service von den vielen China-Service Seiten an. Es wird genutzt und auch viel Geld dafür bezahlt. Nur das Blizz und die anderen Mitspieler nichts davon haben im gegensatz zu ROM wird durch den Itemverkauf ein F2P finanziert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blizzard verkauft das Gold nicht. Das ist etwas ganz anderes, warum? Wenn RoM Erfolgreich wird werden dort auch China Farmer Gold verkaufen. (meines Wissens kann man sich ja noch nicht vom Hersteller echtes Geld gegen Gold eintauschen)
Würde RoM Gold auch verkaufen dann würde deine Behauptung Sinn ergeben, aber so? Wer weiß was sich China Farmer alles bei RoM einfallen lassen werden, wenn es ein Erfolg wird.
Wollte ich nur mal sagen. Auch wenn ich nicht RoM sondern WoW spiele, ich finde das Itembuy System vom RoM absolut okay. Einen richtigen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern bekommt man ja nicht. Außerdem sind die Preise auch ziemlich low. 

Wenn man es aus einer anderen Sichtweise betrachtet, könnte man pro Monat 13 Euro für RoM ausgeben und hat dann auch noch Vorteile. Bei WoW muss man es Ausgeben bekommt aber dadurch 0 Vorteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommt auf die Sichtweise an. gg


----------



## Ramius010858 (22. Februar 2009)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Blizzard verkauft das Gold nicht. Das ist etwas ganz anderes, warum? Wenn RoM Erfolgreich wird werden dort auch China Farmer Gold verkaufen. (meines Wissens kann man sich ja noch nicht vom Hersteller echtes Geld gegen Gold eintauschen)
> Würde RoM Gold auch verkaufen dann würde deine Behauptung Sinn ergeben, aber so? Wer weiß was sich China Farmer alles bei RoM einfallen lassen werden, wenn es ein Erfolg wird.



Ich meine nicht den Goldhandel sondern den Level Service Char, PVP, Chrafting, Ruf u.s.w. Man kann auch ein T7 Set in Auftrag geben, dann rennen die für dich mit deinen Char in den Inis rum, gegen Bares natürlich.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## pixler (22. Februar 2009)

Hi  kurze frage zu den diamanten, man kann sie ja käuflich erwerden, jedoch kann man diese nicht mit anderen spielern tauschen, oder diese verkaufen?


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Mies schrieb:


> wollte es am WE mal anzocken,
> 
> aber habe im offiziellen Forum gelesen das man im Itemshop teilweise nicht nur Tränke kaufen kann(was vollkommen in Ordnung ist andere Sachen wie besondere Umhänge etc. auch) sondern auch Mounts für 10€
> die man Ingame für 300Gold für 2 Stunden kaufen sowas grenz dann wiederrum an Abzocke AUCH wenn es andere vllt. nicht so sehen gibt es noch mehr solcher vergleiche weil sonst bleibt mir RoM von der Platte.
> ...



Das ist keinesfalls Abzocke. ROM finanziert sich über den Itemshop. Die Items im Shop sind dabei so ausgelegt, dass man in der Regel alles schneller erledigen kann. So gibt es mehr Erfahrungspunkte, mehr Ruf und eben kürzere Laufzeiten (durch Mounts) zu kaufen. Jedoch kann man das Spiel auch problemlos ohne diesen Itemshop meistern, es geht einfach nur alles schneller.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (25. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Das ist keinesfalls Abzocke.


Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Spiele jetzt auch schon ein bisschen länger und muss ehrlich sagen das ich das Spiel noch nicht finanziell unterstützt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und trotzdem habe ich Spaß daran und Erfolge darin.
Allein schon weil meiner Meinung nach das Questen anständig voran geht.
Und wenn man mal meine Art mit Geld umzugehen zurate nimmt, kommt man auf folgendes:

Ein durchaus interessantes Spiel. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut durchdacht oder episch wie andere, dafür hab ich aber im Monat 4 Döner für mein Bäuchlein und 99 Cent für den Sparstrumpf.
Das wiederum heißt, dass ich am Samstag Abend mit meinen Freunden in die Stadt gehen und ein Bierchen von meinem verdienten Geld trinken kann und einen Döner von dem ersparten Geld essen kann. 

Und mal so unter uns...
gut genährt macht das Zocken auch mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (25. Februar 2009)

Mies schrieb:


> wollte es am WE mal anzocken,
> 
> aber habe im offiziellen Forum gelesen das man im Itemshop teilweise nicht nur Tränke kaufen kann(was vollkommen in Ordnung ist andere Sachen wie besondere Umhänge etc. auch) sondern auch Mounts für 10€
> die man Ingame für 300Gold für 2 Stunden kaufen sowas grenz dann wiederrum an Abzocke AUCH wenn es andere vllt. nicht so sehen gibt es noch mehr solcher vergleiche weil sonst bleibt mir RoM von der Platte.
> ...


Dan spiel wow und nörgel jetzt nicht noch an Rom rum -.-


----------



## Ilunadin (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen,dass RoM das aktuell wohl beste Free2Play MMO ist..Man hat sämtliche Aspekte eines  "normalen" MMO's und das obwohl das Spiel noch in der Open Beta steckt..Ein Paar TExturen fehlen,aber ich denke die werden nachgereicht und ich hab emir ja mal so ein Mount zugelegt(hat mich allerdings nur einen 5er gekostet gehabt) und muss sagen,das Mount ist zwar nett,aber während des Questens wirklich VOLLKOMMEN unnötig. Sollte es beim Release seine kleineren Schwächen ausgemerzt haben,und die Entwickler  schön nachliefern und kein IMBA-Equip in den Shop stellen,dann muss sich RoM vor keinem der aktuellen MMO-Titanen verstecken finde ich.


----------



## Gerudan (25. Februar 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich, wie wärs denn wenn du das Spiel erstmal testest bevor du schon planst damit aufzuhören!

Die Miete für son Pferd (was man nicht mal braucht) hat man nach der ersten Quest schon wieder drinne, das ist np und wer es will kann sich ja eins kaufen in der Itemmall, man wird zu nix gezwungen.


----------



## mmm79 (25. Februar 2009)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte auch absolut nichts von Item Shops. Meiner Meinung sollte ein MMORG einfach mtl. etwas Kosten,
> es können ja auch durchaus weniger als die üblichen 12,99€ im monat sein. Das Problem an den Item Shops ist doch einfach,
> das man sich durch reales Geld vorteile erkaufen kann (das ist Fakt! Wie sollte es auch anders sein, wieso sollte man
> sonst Geld in das Spiel stecken - vorallem dauerhaft... natürlich will und MUSS Frogster auch Geld verdienen).
> ...


/sign


----------



## Shaxul (25. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass RoM zu kommerziell ausgerichtet ist. Finde die Idee doch eigentlich recht schön, dass jeder Spieler selbst bestimmen kann, wofür er sein hart verdientes Geld ausgibt.

Wie einige das hier bereits gut beschrieben haben, lassen sich im RoM-Itemshop zwar Gegenstände erwerben, die das Spielen vereinfachen. Überitems gibts da ja zurzeit nicht, es gibt also keine "Epics gegen Bares".

RoM und WoW sind in der Hinsicht eben zwei verschiedene Systeme, wobei ich klar ein Spiel bevorzugen würde, bei dem ich auch mal ein paar Wochen nicht zocken kann ohne dass meine Spielzeit quasi "verfällt". Muss zugeben dass mich das bei WoW immer arg gestört hat. Man hat halt lieber ne Runde gefarmt oder getwinkt als mal was anderes zu spielen, schließlich hatte man immer das Gefühl "ich habe bezahlt also nutz ich das auch" - zumindest ging mir das immer so.

Spiele müssen sich eben finanzieren - ist ganz klar. Und wenn die Jungs von Frogster ihr Spiel mithilfe des Itemshops in seiner jetzigen Form (Items die man haben KANN, aber nicht MUSS) am Laufen halten können, dann finde ich das ne tolle Sache und ne gute Alternative grade für Leute, die nicht regelmäßig spielen.

Ob einem RoM nun gefällt oder nicht, ist wieder ne andere Geschichte bzw. steht ja in diesem Thread nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## rydal (25. Februar 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> du verwechselst das ganze gerade mit WoW - logg mal um......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in wow kannste auf nen pvp server gehen und allys angreifen und kriegst ehre usw... (einzige was dumm ist is abhärtung ) bei rom killste einen direkt - und wirst schlecht kannst nich mehr in städte... und bgs gibts nich , kommen vllt noch aber gibt dann kein open pvp


----------



## Nasferian (25. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Was hier mal wieder manche überhaupt nicht kapieren ist, das RoM für den asiatischen Markt gedacht war, man dann aber doch noch Europa, USA und Ozeanien dazu genommen hat. Die Asiaten haben eine andere Mentalität und die übersteigen uns(EU+USA+Ozeanien zusammen), in Nutzerzahlen, bei weitem (wenn auch der Nicht-Asiatische Markt NICHT zu ignorieren ist!)
> 
> Wozu dann also für jeden Markt Zeit und Geld verschwenden und für jeden Markt eine Version veröffentlichen, wenn man's so lassen kann?




Falsch. RoM ist die "Europäische" Version von Radiant Arcana, welches für den Asiatischen Markt gemacht wurde. Runes of Magic wurde auf die Bedürfnisse der Europäer, Amerikaner etc. d.h. haufenweise Quests usw. zugeschnitten.


----------



## Centralinho (26. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es eine total gute Idee, dass man im Itemshop gerade nicht die imba- Ausrüstung kaufen kann. Wie weiter oben schon jemand sagte, wer kann und will soll sich dort die extra- potions besorgen oder den dritten Blumentopf für die eigene Butze, alle anderen werden auch froh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mount oder nicht mount ist hier die Frage.....

Ich muss wohin? Kein Problem, miete ich mir doch einfach eins für ne Viertelstunde für 300G. 300G???? Boah, das ist ja was. Nö, ist es nicht. Ich bin auf Stufe 15 und verkaufe jeden Rüssi-Random-Loot für über 100G. Auf der hohen Kante hab ich über 30K. Also ist das Mount nicht "teuer". 

Dies ist ein Spiel, was schon in der Beta stabil läuft und sehr gute Ideen hat/kopiert/ nachmacht what ever. Aber es wirkt! Duales Klassensystem? Erste Sahne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So könnte ich weitermachen. Und denkt daran: Es ist für LAU!


----------



## Romue99 (26. Februar 2009)

Habe ca. 2 Jahre Kalonline gespielt, sehr asiatisch geprägt. Dies Spiel finanziert(e) sich auch aus dem Online-Shop. Da hat sich keiner aufgeregt darüber.
Das einzige Problem war, wenn man einen bestimmten Char-Lvl erreicht hatte, wurde man eigentlich gezwungen bestimmte Items (Rebirth-Scroll) zu kaufen, da sonst der EP-Verlust gleichzeitig mit bis zu 4 Wochen Aufholzeit gleich kam (siehe auch hier in RoM die Ablassrolle).


----------



## Xordon (26. Februar 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Richtig!100% agree
> 
> Okay,natürlich bekommt man bei Blizz bezahlte verlängerte Downtimes,Imbalance der klassen,Endloswartezeiten bei den GM's,tonnenweise Bugs...extrem miese Kundenpolitik nebst - service.....
> 
> ...



Gut, dann gefällt dir RoM, nur deine Darstellung von WoW ist einfach komplett überzogen.
- Downtimes außerhalb von 5-11 Uhr hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr
- Über die Balance der Klassen hast du wohl auch in RoM keinerlei Erfahrungswerte, zumal da einfach jedes Spiel mehr oder weniger große Probleme hat, wenn sich Klassen unterschiedlich spielen. Gut, bei WoW ist der Burstschaden momentan ein Problem, das wohl auch noch mal bearbeitet wird
- Wirklich spielbehindernde Bugs sind mir ebenfalls lange nicht mehr über Weg gelaufen, außer vielleicht, dass Hadronox manchmal nicht weit genug hoch läuft. Dann noch das ca halbtägige Problem dass die Portsteine nicht funktioniert haben... Tonnenweise ist auf jeden Fall was anderes. Sowas lässt sich auch einfach nicht vermeiden. Bei jedem Spiel gibt es Bugs, und so wird es auch bei RoM welche geben.
- Zur Wartezeit auf die GMs kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen, ich hab nur einmal einen gebraucht.
- Und was heißt miese Kundenpolitik? Möchtest du, dass ein Unternehmen auf alle noch so unqualifizierten Beschwerden reagiert? Das wäre nicht nur unwirtschaftlich sondern auch nutzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Itemshops. Irgendwie muss sich ein Spiel ja auch finanzieren und wenn es so fair möglich ist wie es bei RoM scheint, könnte es auch eine gute Alternative sein. 
Ich möchte hier nicht gegen RoM wettern, für ein F2P-Spiel wirkt es wirklich gut, nur geht mir dieses WoW-Gebashe einfach auf den Keks. Es ist immer das selbe - sobald ein neues Spiel erscheint, ist es hunderte male besser als "Das vollkommen überteuerte und überbewertete, vom Teufel der Spielebranche, Blizzard, zusammengeklaute Machwerk, das mit der schlechtesten Community, dem dümmsten Inhalt und der schlechtesten Grafik aufwartet &#8482;"
Zumeist kommt die aggressiveste Kritik dann auch noch von Leuten, die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit genau dieses Spiel vergöttert haben. Ist es nicht möglich, einfach zu akzeptieren, dass mehr als nur ein Spiel gleichzeitig spielenswert ist?


Xordon


----------



## lucifermaycry (26. Februar 2009)

Romue99 schrieb:


> Habe ca. 2 Jahre Kalonline gespielt, sehr asiatisch geprägt. Dies Spiel finanziert(e) sich auch aus dem Online-Shop. Da hat sich keiner aufgeregt darüber.
> Das einzige Problem war, wenn man einen bestimmten Char-Lvl erreicht hatte, wurde man eigentlich gezwungen bestimmte Items (Rebirth-Scroll) zu kaufen, da sonst der EP-Verlust gleichzeitig mit bis zu 4 Wochen Aufholzeit gleich kam (siehe auch hier in RoM die Ablassrolle).



Das gute an RoM ist - und genau das ist die Neuheit im Free2Play Genre - das es eben kein reines Gegrinde ist, wie zb Kal Online. Es gibt tonnenweiße Quests, eine sehr gute Grafik usw... Und genau das hat man bei einem über den Itemshop finanzierten Spiel noch nicht gesehen. Erstmal ist die Qualität eines solchem Spiels ähnlich einem Vollpreistitel. Deshalb bekommt RoM auch soviel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Asmodäus (26. Februar 2009)

Xordon schrieb:


> - Und was heißt miese Kundenpolitik? Möchtest du, dass ein Unternehmen auf alle noch so unqualifizierten Beschwerden reagiert? Das wäre nicht nur unwirtschaftlich sondern auch nutzlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nun ja der Kunden Support von Blizzard ist nich gerade der beste. erst vor 2 tagen habe ich ein Beitrag im WoW Forum gelesen wo sich ein WoW Spieler beschwert hat das die auf der Verkaufspackung UND auf der Offiziellen Homepage von TBC angegebenen Features teilweise nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Das einzige was der CM gemacht hat: er hat ihn gebannt, Aber nicht auf die Fragen geantwortet. 
Also wenn ich was Kaufe und der Inhalt ist nicht mit dem auf der Verpackung oder der beschreibung auf der Hp Identisch dann wäre ich auch leicht Sauer... 

Zurück zu RoM: 
Ich finde es überhaupt nicht teuer ca 10€ für nen Reittier zu kaufen was man dann immer hat, oder andere sachen. Da sie nicht Spiel entschident sind, klar hat man einige vorteile gegenüber leute die nix ausgeben wollen. Aber man kann auch ohne einen Cent ausgegeben zu haben max lvl werden und die Besten Sachen bekommen.
3000g für 2h Reiten hört sich für WoW Spieler wie 20 Tage Farmen an, ist aber nach ca 1h Spielen im Startgebiet zusammen zu bekommen. einer meiner Chars ist lvl 14/12 und Hat 30k Gold + ca 4-5 mal schon das 2h Reittier gehabt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. Februar 2009)

Ich finde, dass ein F2P-game einfach kommerzieller sein muss als Spiele wie WAR/WoW, die mtl. was kosten.

Erst, wenn es viele Leute spielen, verdient die Firma Geld, und das braucht sie nun mal, um das Spiel am Leben zu halten.


RoM ist ein gutes Spiel, wenn man bedenkt, dass es kostenlos ist.

Somit ist es einfach Sinn und Zweck von RoM, kommerziell zu sein, 
wem das nicht gefällt, der kann was andres spielen, so einfach is das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (26. Februar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ein F2P-game einfach kommerzieller sein muss als Spiele wie WAR/WoW, die mtl. was kosten.
> 
> Erst, wenn es viele Leute spielen, verdient die Firma Geld, und das braucht sie nun mal, um das Spiel am Leben zu halten.
> 
> ...



/sign

Man kann einem Entwickler nicht vorwerfen, dass er mit seinem Spiel Geld verdienen will. Und die Items geben denen, die echtes Geld ausgeben, keine spielentscheidenden Vorteile. Insofern ist RoM sehr fair.


----------



## Serol (27. Februar 2009)

Xordon schrieb:


> Das vollkommen überteuerte



Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Für die, die jetzt im neuen Addon alles erreicht haben raidtechnisch (was ja keine grosse Kunst mehr sein soll) für die gibt es nicht mehr viel zu tun. Viele Langweilen sich zu tode und dafür sind 13 Euro im Monat schon recht viel. Alle anderen die noch dabei sind schön und gut.




Xordon schrieb:


> zusammengeklaute Machwerk



Sollte jedem klar sein! Auch Blizzard hat kopiert, geklaut oder wie mans sonst nenen mag sowie sich Ideen und Inspirationen aus anderen Spielen geholt und das ist Fakt!




Xordon schrieb:


> das mit der schlechtesten Community



Ich habe selber WoW gespielt und das ca. 2 Jahre lang. Als ich anfing (vor ca. 2 1/2 Jahren) da war ich begeistert von der Community. Jeder ist in einem normalen Umgangston miteinander umgegangen. Man hat sich geholfen etc. . All diese Dinge waren ein grosser Grund für mich weiterzuspielen. Es war nochnichtmal das Game an sich was mich fesselte sondern wirklich die sozialen Kontakte die man nach und nach aufgebaut hatte und auch gerne gepflegt hat was sogar soweit ging das man sich im RL auchmal getroffen hatte. Natrürlich gab es immer Schwarze Schafe aber das hat nicht weiter gestört. Heute ist es das komplette Gegenteil und wer behauptet das die Community "heute" nett und gepflegt miteinander und vorallem gegen andere Spiele redet der ist einfach Blind/Taub. Auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen aber leider "heute zutage" zuwenige. In einem MMO ist Community genauso wichtig wie Bäume in einem Wald.




Xordon schrieb:


> dem dümmsten Inhalt



Das stimmt nicht und hat auch hier NIE einer behauptet. Ich zumindest habe das noch nirgends gelesen.




Xordon schrieb:


> und der schlechtesten Grafik



Meine persönliche Meinung: Die Grafik ist nicht schlecht aber nunmal auch veraltet und ein wenig zu Bunt oder Comichaft aber dort werden sich die Meinungen nie einig und das in keinem MMO und auch in keiner Community.




Xordon schrieb:


> Zumeist kommt die aggressiveste Kritik dann auch noch von Leuten, die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit genau dieses Spiel vergöttert haben



Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass die Ex-Spieler mit der Zeit einfach erkannt haben das es sich nichtmehr lohnt für "schlechte" neue Addons zu zahlen sowie den Spielspass daran verloren haben weil es einfach zu groß gepriesen wurde und es immer und immer leichter wird.




Xordon schrieb:


> Es ist immer das selbe - sobald ein neues Spiel erscheint, ist es hunderte male besser WoW.



Hast du dir schonmal alle Posts durchgelesen als RoM rausgekommen ist? Zu 90% waren dort nur Negative Aussagen drin von irgendwelchen WoW-Fanboys die bestimmt nochnichtmal RoM angetestet hatten aber trotzdem meinten son Dreck, kann ja nichts werden, F2P-Game? nein danke! und noch mehr solcher Aussagen und sowas soll ok sein? Man kann ein Spiel nicht bewerten und darüber urteilen nur weil man nen screenshot oder ein video auf youtube gesehen hat. Also ist es nicht "immer das selbe" im gegenteil, es werden durch die WoW-Community viele neue Spiele sofort aufs derbste runtergemacht.


----------



## advanced08 (28. Februar 2009)

*hust*

ich hab das game mal angezockt und ich finds ganz gut ^^ nur gibt es wirklich das ein oder andere item das anderen einen vorteil beschafft wenn man keine diamanten kauft

bsp


· Einfaches Amulett der Erfahrung
· Einfaches Amulett des Talentes



> Das Amulett speichert zusätzlich die nochmal gleiche Menge an Erfahrung in sich, du sammelst also insgesamt 200% Erfahrung! Ist das Amulett dann voll, kannst du es mittels eines Rechtsklicks in eine Sphäre umwandeln, die du jederzeit benutzen kannst, um deiner momentanen Primärklasse die gesammelten Erfahrungs- oder Talentpunkte zu geben!



mehr tp für main klasse = mehr bzw bessere spells kann sein das ich es falsch verstanden habe daher erschlagt mich nicht ^^


Einfacher Waffenbohrer


> Kann einer Waffe einen zusätzlichen Runenplatz hinzufügen. Nur ein Platz kann hinzugefügt werden.



1 runen platz = verbesserte werte 

Einfacher Rüstungsbohrer


> Kann zum Hinzufügen eines zusätzlichen Runenplatzes an einem Rüstungsteil verwendet werden. Es kann nur ein Platz hinzugefügt werden.



genau wie oben 

xxx der Segnung



> Aufwertungsgegenstand, mit dem die Macht von xxx unter St. 30 um eine Machtstufe bis zu einem Maximum von sechs Machtstufen gesteigert werden kann. Wenn das Aufwerten



hört sich nach eq verbesserung für rl geld an hier kann es auch sein das ich es falsch verstanden habe 

Goldener Reparatur Hammer



> Kann benutzt werden, um eine Waffe oder ein Rüstungsteil auf 200% Haltbarkeit zu reparieren und gewährt einen Attributs-Bonus von 20%, solange die Haltbarkeit über 100% liegt.



enormer bonus nicht ? auch wenn der wahrscheinlich nicht dauerhaft ist

Stein zur TP Rücksetzung



> Damit könnt Ihr all Eure Talentpunkte zurücksetzen und sie für eine Neuverteilung verfügbar machen. Dies kann bei Charakteren aller Stufen vorgenommen werden.



rl geld fürs umskillen ? epic fail würd ich sagen 



ansonsten ist es ein wirklich gutes game die qs auf dauer bissien langweilig (bin erst lvl 10) vllt ändern die sich ja später...

ich werds wahrscheinlich noch bissien spielen ma schauen =)


----------



## Logeras (28. Februar 2009)

@ Advanced08 die Amulette für das TP sammeln sind nicht wirklich ein Vorteil.

 Das sind ca. 1000 TP die du sammelst durch Mobs. Die kannst du deinen Fertigkeiten zuführen. Das lohnt sich nur in ersten 10 Stufen, aber in den höheren Stufen brauchst du schon um einen Talentpunkt zuverteilen mehr als 7000-8000 TP.


Dann die Waffenaufwertungsitems bekommste auch Ingame. Ausserdem ist es nicht sicher das die Items aufgewertet werden. Man hat immer nur eine % Chance ob der Versuch glückt oder nicht.

Der Hammer ja 20% höhert sich viel an ist aber nicht auf dauer. Sobald die Haltbarkeit wieder von 200% auf 100% gesunken ist ist der Vorteil wieder weg.

Die Itembohrer find ich jetzt auch nicht so wild. kein großer Vorteil.

Das einzige wo ich mit dir übereinstimme ist das TP-Resetitem. 


Allerdings bekommt man für Tagesquest Ingamemünzen mit dem man auch in Itemshop einkaufen kann und man bekommt diverse Items mit den Münzen die du aufgezählt hast.


----------



## advanced08 (28. Februar 2009)

na dann ich hab nur bis lvl 10 gespielt und konnte die items nicht testen zudem weis ich nicht wie es später aussieht 


btw die ingame münzen kann man da bei den klassentrainern tauschen oder ? da ist doch nen npc =?


----------



## Thorfish112 (1. März 2009)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft... der gesamte Thread is wohl sinnlos. Ein Mmo Kommerziel zu nennen, ist so als würdest du dich bei nem Flipper-Automaten beschweren das er Geld kostet. Was probierst du denn wenn du mal z. B. nen Laden aufmachst? Ich denke nicht das irgendwelche Spiele entwickler nur ihre Server bezahlen wollen können. Jeder muss und/oder will Geld verdienen, bei Wow gezwungen, bei RoM evtl. unter Umständen gezwungen. (man weis nie ob die Entwickler mal mehr Geld brauchen werden.)

Außerdem will wohl jeder irgendwas anderes^^ Die einen Spielen halt lieber ein MMO wo sie zahlen müssen, und keine Vorteile haben(Von China Farmern abgesehen, die gibts überall.) Und andere Spielen lieber ein Free MMo zahlen nichts dafür und "erarbeiten" sich alles ohne Geld.  Und die allerletzen geben halt noch Geld dafür aus (ob free oder pay Mmo) um ihrem Charakter zur geilsten Sau des Servers zu machen.

Und gezwungen wird man sowieso nicht wenn du nicht mehr weiterkommst ohne Sachen zu kaufen - hör einfach auf wenns dir nich passt <.<.

Mfg der THORfish


----------

